# Will my dogs head crack ?



## Ace (Jan 2, 2010)

my dogs father was sbt x american bulldog his mother was a full sbt

he is 9 1/2 months

just wondering if his head would crack ?
if it does around what time will it happen?
and finally what is the significance of the head cracking?

thanks all help much appreciated


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:confused1: I do believe a dog's head isn't meant to crack? i'm confused.

Found this;


> in short no there heads do not split or crack it is simply a line that appears in the middle of the head as the dog matures in to adult hood the line which you see is caused by muscle growth in the dogs head which leaves this indent which to some may appear as if the dogs head has split.


This should also help;
http://www.champdogsforum.co.uk/board/topic/45025.html


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

in short no there heads do not split or crack it is simply a line that appears in the middle of the head as the dog matures in to adult hood the line which you see is caused by muscle growth in the dogs head which leaves this indent which to some may appear as if the dogs head has splits.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well thats a new one to me, never had a dogs head crack yet


----------



## Ace (Jan 2, 2010)

lol i understand that it obviously wont crack in half maybe a better question is when will his head mature


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I have heard it called 'splitting' and it's rumoured it happens in bull breeds - why it should happen in them and not other breeds is weird to me.... all breeds of dog grow and change and the skull matures. I have even heard people claim to HEAR the skull splitting..... now I am sure you can forgive me for laughing at that.

I think it should pass quietly into the realms of unfounded untruths alongside the myth that bull breeds can lock their jaws (also untrue).


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think his head would ''split'' as males usually do more than females espec in sbt cross.
Saying that my dog is 1/4 sbt and his head hasnt really got that broader though he is only 1 so time yet..

I guess only time will tell, youprob wont even notice it unless you compare pics as you are use to seeing him every day


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Err... I dunno sorry. I was told Luna's head would split and I've paranoid for months about it, glad to know it's a myth.

Does her skull look like it's matured? Don't know if you can tell from this :/ sorry for the hijack you've got a beautiful looking dog


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, I had never heard that one!
Holes in heads, yes, but not that splitting heads was a concern.
Well, you learna new thing every day, dontcha?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

In DDB circles the head cracking refers to the broadening of the skull as the dog matures. It may take a few years before fully developed. The head does not split or crack, but a good indication other than the width increase is that the prominent lump of bone in front of the occiput flattens out. The line that forms is called the median groove where the muscles attach to the skull. In ace's pick the stop and median groove look fairly well developed. In sequeena's pic her head doesn't. The groove isn't that defined and the skull is square when viewed from above. Assuming she finished more dogue-like her head should be trapezoid from above. This will take a while longer.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Snoringbear!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

cracking thread:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> cracking thread:thumbup:


Cracking bloke :thumbup:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

You all crack me up


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

You are all crackers! :lol:


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

As I understand it certain breeds heads "break" as they mature, by which it is meant the dog acquires its "finished" adult head.

Could that be what you mean?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

have not heard of the head cracking but i have heard of the ribs which spring..

juliex


----------

